# Shadow Cube Lamp Bulb Discussion



## TimmyTims (May 23, 2018)

Hello all, :wave:
I am current making a Shadow throwing lamp shade similar to this;





(different pattern of course)

I've hit a bit of a road block in selecting a suitable bulb, I need something small with a single point light source for crisp shadows. Something it seems lighting enthusiasts try to avoid. I've tried Halogen and other LED bulbs from the hardware store but the light source wasn't small enough. I've tried 5050 SMD like this (I liked the 4 lights as it will be going in a cube);





This wasn't the best as it seems the 5050 has multiple small light sources per diode.
I've been recommended incandescent bulbs but they are being phased out in my country.
Through all the testing I've done, the best light source I've found is the one on the back of my Samsung S8 phone. This turned out to be a Samsung special LED which I can purchase but it seems at a high cost;

_*link removed_

Idealy I'd like something light a bulb I can just plug in, that will cast crisp shadows from the 4 sides of the cube lamp (the top and bottom I don't worry about).
The lamp will be in my living room so distance isn't super important. Any recommendations or advice?


----------



## mahoney (May 24, 2018)

You already know you need a point source. Without some optics, LEDs are not going to solve your problem. Look for a small halogen lamp with a small filament. Possible sources would be replacement lamps for vehicle indicators, vehicle headlights, outdoor path lighting, or for flashlights. You may need a low voltage power supply depending on the lamp, but as long as the voltage is correct, halogen lamps work on either AC or DC


----------



## TimmyTims (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I have tried some halogens from oven lights etc, but didn't think to try to auto parts store.
The best light I've found so far is the LED on my phone which looks like this; (Part discription; Galaxy S8 Plus (SM-G955F) IC SMD chip LED 0601-003629)






Is there a type of LED or system that uses a similar LED mounted like the second pic I posted above?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## JacobeanRuff (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey,

Any update on what you decided to go with and how you solved the problem?

cheers!


----------

